# Camshaft adjusting valve issues. Electrical HELP ATQ



## psimek (Nov 11, 2007)

It came to my attention during car servicing, that my bank 2 valve is not working. So I checked the voltage at the connector and both ports were reading 12 Volts. (engine running). I have tested the solenoid operation with 12 VDC source and solenoid is clicking. Resistance is also in specs. If I remove connector from Bank 1 and check connector on Bank 2 I see voltage on one lead, just like it supposed to be, but solenoid is not activating. I have a few ideas what to do, but just want to know if anyone had same problem. Is my ECU playing games with me or is there somewhere short?
Otherwise I love my 2001 GLX with 224,500 miles on it.


----------



## MacIV (Feb 29, 2016)

I have the same issue with my Jetta. It still rides great but I have not found any write ups on how to fix this issue. A tech at my job tried a shock therapy method to see if it would bring it back to life but it did nothing


----------

